# i want to buy an automatic machine



## preciosa2016 (Jan 6, 2016)

hello everybody here 
am totally new to this forum 
i hope anyone can help me with this 
i passed by a machine called 
gemfix 12080 
automatic rhinestone machine with 8 colors/sizes 
it is portoguese company located in europe 
i am living in middle east aswell so ordering from europe is even easier for me 
does anyone know anything about this machine cos it is quite expensive too 

i am not doing just regular small designs for tshirts , i want to do big designs 25 inches by 36 inches etc 

thanks in advance


----------



## JosephRegan90 (Dec 26, 2015)

i am also lookking for automatic machine


----------



## Leg cramps (Feb 9, 2009)

Not sure of a automatic machine with that size work area.


----------



## preciosa2016 (Jan 6, 2016)

Yes there is some over the market with big working area big transfer hotfix tapes up to 80cm( around 32 inches ) 

it seems a nice well manufactured machine , looks bigger in size but looks airy aswell cos it is like a dinning table or so 
I hope anyone knows it or tried it 
Thanks all for replies


----------



## sparklesstones (Feb 23, 2016)

If anyone gets the Gemfix let me know how it is, I am interested!


----------



## preciosa2016 (Jan 6, 2016)

Why don't we buy one together , we can try ! 
It looks great big surface area , 
It costs around 25 grands euros I contacted them 
I have troubles to import it in where I live cos I don't have registered company and stuff like that , takes time


----------



## GEMFIX (Oct 2, 2015)

Hi everybody! I´m glad to see that you´re talknig about the GEMfix 12080 and I hope to receive your contact again. I´ll provide you a great solutiom, I´m sure of it! Regards!


----------

